# obwohl ich eine Auslandskarte im Handy hatte bekamm ich teure rechnung



## Unregistriert (7 September 2009)

hallo, ich war in afrika auf geschäftsreise habe mir dort eine Afrikanische karte für mein handy geholt.Jetzt kam die rechnung von Vodaphone fast 2000€ obwohl ich die Deutsche Karte garnicht drin hatte. Angeblich wäre ich im Internet damit gewesen...Kann mir da bitte jemand weiter helfen...


----------

